
News.me is all grown up and now free - donohoe
http://newsme.tumblr.com/post/10206038408/news-me-is-all-grown-up-and-now-free
======
benfrederickson
I wonder how this will play out will the publishers. As I understood it, they
had a revenue sharing agreement with a large number of content producers:
news.me charged money to their users, the publishers got a cut of it, and the
users of news.me got to see the content in a clean 'readability' style view.
Now that its free, I can't see how this will work out with their existing
publisher agreements ...

------
inmygarage
This is very exciting news. I used it during the free trial period, but
couldn't bring myself to pay for it when I could just go back to Flipboard
(which, btw, I don't like as much).

------
donohoe
When I first downloaded it there was a free trial but by the time I got around
to checking it out it had already expired. Nice to have a second chance.

------
bhstahl
woot!

